# No parking



## Cynthia F

Cześć, hello!

Would anyone be kind enough to help with a translation please? We have some problems with our Polish neighbours parking in our carpark taking all the residents parking spaces.

I'd like to put a note on their cars which says the following.

*No parking. 
You are parked in a private residents-only car park. 
Please find alternative parking arrangements nearby.
Thank you (Dziękuję)
*

Dziękuję!


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi Cynthia,

Here's a reasonably polite version:

Tu nie należy parkować.
Ten pojazd jest zaparkowany na prywatnym parkingu tylko dla mieszkańców tego domu.
Bardzo proszę poszukać jakiegoś alternatywnego miejsca w pobliżu.
Dziękuję.

If it doesn't work we can think of something stronger before having their car clamped or towed away...

PS: Are you sure they're Polish? From my own experience half of the Polish people here are Lithuanians, Latvians, Slovaks or Hungarians  Leaving a note in Polish on a Lithuanian car will possibly make things worse.


----------



## Cynthia F

Many thanks BezierCurve 

I'm pretty certain they are Polish, there have been a few PL plated cars for example. But the latest 4 cars are English plated, but they all wander off in the direction of our Polish neighbours!

Hopefully I won't start a war, but the notes in English aren't doing any good!!!


----------



## jacky_pl

Hello
BezierCurve's translation is good and understable.
I hope you don't mind my changing a bit Polish version, which sounds better for Poles (more natural):

Proszę nie parkować.
Pojazd jest zaparkowany na prywatnym parkingu przeznaczonym tylko dla mieszkańców tego domu.
Bardzo proszę poszukać jakiegoś innego miejsca.
Dziękuję.

All the best


----------



## .Jordi.

Here's my version:

Prosimy o nieparkowanie w tym miejscu, ponieważ jest ono prywatne i korzystać z niego mogą wyłącznie mieszkańcy tego domu, dlatego bylibyśmy
wdzięczni za znalezienie sobie innego miejsca do parkowania Państwa samochodów.
Jeśli sytuacja będzie się powtarzać, zmuszeni będziemy wezwać policję, a samochody zostaną odholowane*.

The last sentence is extra, it means: _if the situation continues, we'll be forced to call the police and your cars will be town away_.


----------



## Cynthia F

Many thanks for all your replies, I am spoiled for choice.

Jordi, thank you for the extra sentence, funnily enough we were talking about your suggestion this morning.


----------



## kknd

Witaj jacky_pl; właśnie twoja wypowiedź wydaje mi się najzgrabniejsza i ją bym polecał!
Hello jacky_pl; your sentence seems to be most gracious and this is what I'd recommend!


----------



## jacky_pl

Dzięki kknd.


----------

